# Plowing Large Mall Vid!



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Thought this was cool!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So creative did you learn anything?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i like his other vids with the both boss blades getting work done payup


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The V plow videos remind me of back in the day when salopez and I had to go break sites that never got plowed during a 22" storm. That was freaking nuts. I had my dump truck in places where you couldn't get a jeep in because nothing else would move it and all heavy equipment was tied up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ive seen that guys vids before. i like them all. his name rings a bell, like ive seen it on PS before.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;573110 said:


> So creative did you learn anything?


Actually, 06Boss taught me everything I need to know when it comes to plowing snow! 
Hes really smart!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ive never thought that a bobcat could kick that much a$$ in the snow. what was that name on those attachments??? i have to go and find one like now. im am very very impressed. the ones that we have used didnt have near as much power or 2 speeds. mabey thats where all this power is coming from.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

mike psd;573119 said:


> i like his other vids with the both boss blades getting work done payup


I agree. I've watched all those vids a ton. I really hope that I will be as big as him someday. He has nice equipment and nice accounts.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I also am addicted to his other vids. I've watched them an unhealthy amount of times lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

i want snow now lol


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Clapper&Company;574760 said:


> i want snow now lol


I agree!!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome videos, i need to get a diesel


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Actually the best part is the first 5 seconds when the camerman is trying to not fall. lol.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That guy does have some nice videos. I like that one with the bobcats


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;574661 said:


> I also am addicted to his other vids. I've watched them an unhealthy amount of times lol.


as long as your fully clothed its ok to keep watching


----------

